# Turbo exhaust



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Im about to make the exhaust, from the engine to the end, its for 

putting a turbo on an E16S
Im going to make a 4 to 1 in the turbo and then a 2inch pipe all 

the way to the end.I have 2 questions.
1) what size should the 4 pipes that go to the turbo be?
2) The O2 sensor should be before or after the turbo?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh, don't make a header style manifold...make a simple log manifold.

O2 sensor after turbo. 

the runners should be the same diameter as the exhaust ports on the head.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> uh, don't make a header style manifold...make a simple log manifold.
> 
> O2 sensor after turbo.
> 
> the runners should be the same diameter as the exhaust ports on the head.


What do you meen buy "header style manifold"


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

equal length manifold...

doesn't matter before or after the turbo though before will give you better emissions.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

try to size the ID of the piping to match the outlet of the exhaust ports. I used 1-1/4 inch shedule 40 piping on my manifold. I put the O2 sensor after the turbo, I would reserve space for an EGT before the turbo.
-dave


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

James said:


> equal length manifold...
> 
> doesn't matter before or after the turbo though before will give you better emissions.


Dont worry about emissions, my engine is carbed and the O2 sensor is for a fuel ratio gauge.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

get rid of the A/F gauge, and get a get a exhaust temp gauge.. much more usefull


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Chuck said:


> get rid of the A/F gauge, and get a get a exhaust temp gauge.. much more usefull


I already have the O2 Gauge and Sensor, but if its really usefull ill try to get one of those. How much do they cost aprox????


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

abuot 300$.. really helps to keep an eye on how rich/lean your running


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Chuck said:


> abuot 300$.. really helps to keep an eye on how rich/lean your running


And why doesnt the fuel ratio gauge work? it also tells me hoe rich or lean things are going.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

unless it is a true wide band O2 sensor, it will only tell you rich or lean, not how rich or how lean. there is a very important difference there. A wide band and a egt gauge are very useful tools when dialing in fuel and ignition on a turbo motor, or any motor for that matter. Wide band costs have come down a lot in price latley, and prcies should drop even more now that there are numerous companies selling them. Many new cars are coming with wideband O2 sensors stock, this shows you how key they are in getting a car running the way you want it. If OEMs are willing to pay the extra costs in installing widebands on cars from the factory, they must be useful tools.
-dave



dburone said:


> And why doesnt the fuel ratio gauge work? it also tells me hoe rich or lean things are going.


----------

